# this is sure to get heated



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

lets just start out by saying im not knocking any body and just curious !

why would you shoot a big bore for deer hunting ? i shot a 270 for yrs, and a 30-06. always ended up with a lot of shredded meat or a headless deer.

now a days i like the pea shooters and killed lots of animals, deer, turkey, hogs, dogs ect ect and never had them run more than 5 or 10 yrds.
its all about shot placement IMO


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Big bores start at .40 cal, although the .375 usually gets a pass.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> lets *just start out by saying im not knocking any body* and just curious !
> 
> *why would you shoot a big bore for deer hunting* ? i shot a 270 for yrs, and a 30-06. always ended up with a lot of shredded meat or a headless deer.
> 
> ...


*"This is sure to get heated"? - Title of your post!* 

I agree with you on Texas deer caliber, but you are just starting stuff

You are the heater - stop heating!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

You could always take up bow hunting...or use an airgun!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I shoot a .375 Holland & Holland Magnum......never had em walk off either....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a 308 cause I want to!


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Titus Bass said:


> I shoot a .375 Holland & Holland Magnum......never had em walk off either....


LOL,,,,
Thats funny.....


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

no im not trying to "heat" but i know its a touchy subject for some so that is the reason for the title ! 

its an honest question. do yall like the larger caliber just for the heck of it or any paticular reason ?

i mean in my area a 100 yrd shot is a LONG shot so i dont use the big bore.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I like using my .17 hmr. Makes for a good chase...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> lets just start out by saying im not knocking any body and just curious !
> 
> why would you shoot a big bore for deer hunting ? i shot a 270 for yrs, and a 30-06. always ended up with a lot of shredded meat or a headless deer.
> 
> ...


AND have the feeder at 100 yds. Let the big dog eat!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Where I hunt in North Tx we can make 200 + yard shots. I have a butt load of shotguns but only one deer rifle. I can do it all wth my 308. Most people buy and hunt with what they want to not what someone thinks they should.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Really? 100yd a LONG shot. Get a bow. When I shoot a gun(not very often) its a 22-250. Dropped a big hog without taking a step! My dad has shot many deer with that caliber and I have killed lots of critters with it. My buddy has a 300 um and HAD a 375 um. It was just ridiculous to shoot. Now he shoots his daughters .243. lol.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Where I hunt in North Tx we can make 200 + yard shots. I have a butt load of shotguns but only one deer rifle. I can do it all wth my 308. Most people buy and hunt with what they want to not what someone thinks they should.


i guess i worded my question wrong ? 
why do yall choose a paticular caliber rifle weather it be a big ol 600 nitro or a lil ol .17 fireball.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Really? 100yd a LONG shot. Get a bow. When I shoot a gun(not very often) its a 22-250. Dropped a big hog without taking a step! My dad has shot many deer with that caliber and I have killed lots of critters with it. My buddy has a 300 um and HAD a 375 um. It was just ridiculous to shoot. Now he shoots his daughters .243. lol.


i have been shooting a 222 and a 17 fireball the last few yrs. my wife prefers her 243 and i bought a 22-250 last year and really like it alot.

a bow..lol...i love to watch them close but im not near good enough to try a bow. ill leave that for the big boys


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

lucas_shane said:


> i guess i worded my question wrong ?
> why do yall choose a paticular caliber rifle weather it be a big ol 600 nitro or a lil ol .17 fireball.


Really no big deal to me I'm just sayin. What I use is a little much maybe for hunting the SHNF but I do. Then I take it to NTex and it does very well on the long shots. A smaller cal. will do the same but I like a little more knock down power at 200 yards.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> no im not trying to "heat" but i know its a touchy subject for some so that is the reason for the title !
> 
> its an honest question. *do yall like the larger caliber just for the heck of it* or any paticular reason ?
> 
> i mean in my area a 100 yrd shot is a LONG shot so i dont use the big bore.


Yes, sometimes, JUST FOR THE HECK OF IT I LIKE TO SEE GUTS FLY! Not really, I rarely hunt big game.

I'm not sure why this thread or question irritated me. I agree with you about a good shot placement from a light game rifle for most Texas whitetail hunts.

Sorry lucas_shane, it's not personal. I just don't like thinking about why I chose what. News media tells us 24/7 what we should choose.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

*I shoot a Marlin 30-30*

because that's what my wife's granddaddy had available for me to use. Had never hunted for deer before in 30 years of life, got invited on a hunt, borrowed the rifle. Granddaddy has since passed away, which makes this little rifle all the more special that I get to use it.

Sometimes I get to hunt in East TX, and it's perfect for 50-100 yd shots. Sometimes I get to hunt in north central Brazos Valley near Graham, and using LeverRevolution ammo from Hornady, it's still great for 100-200 yd shots. Sometimes I get to hunt up in the Panhandle, on the edge of Palo Duro. It'll do for 200 yd + shots, especially if I practice!

It was free, it's an heirloom, and it's punched a big hole in everything I've hit with it. That's why I use it. Oh, and because lever guns kick hiney.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

After having hunted White tails, Mulies, Antelope, Elk in 5 states, Axis, BLack Buck, Reds, Moose, Caribou, Black, Brown and Kodiaks....

I'll tell you right now!
Ain't no such thing as TOOO MUUUCH GUN!

I shoot a .308, 300 Win Mag, 338 Win Mag and .375 H&H and because using a 
165gr, 200gr, 225r and 270gr handloads respectively... they have identical hold over when cold bore sighted identically.

Since I like a challenge.... I've decided the next whitetail I kill will be with a sharpened piece of River Cane and I'll drop onto its back as it wakes up at dawn to go take a dump.

Why did we start this thread.....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I feel the same way. 

for years I have felt bad for killing the deer too much. now that I'm older, and wiser, I really search out those marginal shots, with inadequate firepower. I was just so sick of taking out my cannon, and almost always getting full penetration with traditional loads for medium sized game. I finally realized that the true hunters look for a better way. And that better way is moving your feeder really close, and using a marginal rifle for the job. 

I mean.. any tom, dick or harry can make a shot with one of those enormous rifles like a .270, or god forbid one of the biggest rifles of all the mighty 30-06. But it takes a special someone to use a cartridge intended for varmit hunting, typically with a bullet that is lightly jacketed and seldom leaves an exit hole (now trailing a deer with no blood trail, THAT is some fun). 

I agree with you. I'm sick of all this ultra magnum bravado going around. Just use gran pappy's .25 automatic pistol with the pearl handles, and show the world you are a real man.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

elpistolero45 said:


> After having hunted White tails, Mulies, Antelope, Elk in 5 states, Axis, BLack Buck, Reds, Moose, Caribou, Black, Brown and Kodiaks....
> 
> I'll tell you right now!
> Ain't no such thing as TOOO MUUUCH GUN!
> ...


X2

df20


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

This will get it going even more. I tell all my big bore buddies when they leard to shoot they will put down those cannons. I shoot 223 and none of our feeders are closer than 150 yards. Most 165 plus

Charlie


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I like using my .17 hmr. Makes for a good chase...




df20


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

this thread is RETARDED....


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Not necessarily trying to be judgemental here, but it's shame that it doesn't seem you have much respect for the animals you hunt. I personally respect and cherish every one of them, and feel they deserve to be killed humanely and quickly.

Varmit bullets on deer just so you can have the thrill of tracking them while they suffer??

JEEZ!!!

imho

THE JAMMER



Kyle 1974 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> for years I have felt bad for killing the deer too much. now that I'm older, and wiser, I really search out those marginal shots, with inadequate firepower. I was just so sick of taking out my cannon, and almost always getting full penetration with traditional loads for medium sized game. I finally realized that the true hunters look for a better way. And that better way is moving your feeder really close, and using a marginal rifle for the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like a sarcasm fail on Aisle Three...


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

ive seen texas deer run 100 yards shot behind the shoulder with a 30-06 and ive seen them drop in there tracks with the same bullet.
ive seen them drop in there tracks with alot of differant weapons. that wasnt the point. i was just trying to visit with yall.

like the story the guy shared about his grandad loaning and eventually giving him the 30-30. thats more the reason of thread.

my mom had a 270 that was passed to me when she died when i was 12, i swore by it cause she gave it to me. killed al kinds of stuff with. it has since been stored away in the cabinet.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say that bigger guns usually mean more blood and deader deer. Not always, but usually.
When a guy spends 5 or 15 grand on a deer lease, plus all the extras, he wants his trophy down quick. And if he has to track he wants lots of blood. He ain't spending that kind of money for deer "meat".
On a lot of ranches, if you draw blood, it's considered a dead deer whether you find it or not. Do you want to draw blood with a 300 mag or a 22 lr ?

EDIT. I ain't lookin fer an argument, just answering the mans ? BIGGRIN.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> I would say that bigger guns usually mean more blood and deader deer. Not always, but usually.
> When a guy spends 5 or 15 grand on a deer lease, plus all the extras, he wants his trophy down quick. And if he has to track he wants lots of blood. He ain't spending that kind of money for deer "meat".
> On a lot of ranches, if you draw blood, it's considered a dead deer whether you find it or not. Do you want to draw blood with a 300 mag or a 22 lr ?
> 
> EDIT. I ain't lookin fer an argument, just answering the mans ? BIGGRIN.


*Couldn't have said it any better, Bukkskin!!*

*The "BIGGRIN" part.......that's Funny!!:rotfl:*


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is idiotic: "big bore"??? I deer hunt with two guns: a 7mm Rem mag and a .45-70: I won't generally use the .45-70 for longer shots than about a hundred yards or so: the 7 will take over for anything I want to try from there.. The 7 mag tears up a lot more meat than that "big bore"... there's a lot more too it than bore... My next one is certainly going to be a real departure from either of those, but geez... You can throw a sledgehammer out of a bow blind and hit the deer in the head, and call that "big bore"... Let's at least use the correct terminology for the pot you're trying to stir...


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

I bow hunt now......BUT I also shoot a 7mm WSM.

Why you ask....Uncle Ted says it best, " Because it's FUN and you can't do it in France!"

Never blown a head off and wouldn't try to.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh and I agree with shot placement. Even using my 7 WSM and shooting Barnes MRX's at 3150 fps....double lung shot = no damaged meat.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

The small amount of meat on a whitetail's ribs is the reason I try to take a double lung shot. I've taken deer with .223's,22/250's,25 cals , 270's, several 30 cals and even a 50 cal muzzel loader. I say shoot what ever you can hit the targeted area best with. To each his/her own


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I dont think he was trying to stir the pot, just got worded wrong from the get go.

I shoot several different calibers, biggeset bore diameter I shoot would be a 30-30. However bore size doesnt really count as much as velocity imo. My go to caliber is 7mm-08, little recoil, good range and it just fits where I hunt.

However, I am looking at getting a 300 win mag because I want one and have that hole in my collection.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I was a Neck Chooter for bucks and head for does forever and with my Kimber 22-250 we were a deadly combination, that being said , i lost an awesome buck with my .22-.250 4 yrs ago when punching him in the neck! It was at 175 + yds and right under the white throat patch looking straight at me "my favorite shot ",i squeezed, he slammed down to the ground , watched him for 5 minutes, pulled the rifle in and leaned down for 1 split second to pick up my bino's , looked up and saw just the flash of his tail turning around a mott of tree's! I thought "well, he darned sure didn't go far so he's gotta be laying in the Mott" Nope, and we looked for him for two hard day's ! There was so much blood all over the ground where he hit and we found some on a couple of fences, we got our hands on a tracking dog to track him and the dog was exhausted after a couple of hard hours and he gave up! I now shoot nothing less than my Old .300 savage and now my go to is 7mm-08 and hit 'em in the Big spot! I have NEVER busted ones heart and had them take more than 5 or 6 steps and I'm good with just Maybe loosing a little meat on the front quarter -great piece of mind! Been hunting with bore rifles since i was 10 and pretty sure i wore out a couple of .22's from 8 to 16! I shot Every squirrel i have ever killed in the head with a .22 "open sights" so i'm very secure making head shots! I will not shoot any more deer of any species anywhere but the heart! Jus' my humble lil ole .02!:cheers:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I really don't think I've ever seen a deer that was tooooo dead....WW


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> I really don't think I've ever seen a deer that was tooooo dead....WW


X2...LOL!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> I would say that bigger guns usually mean more blood and deader deer. Not always, but usually.
> When a guy spends 5 or 15 grand on a deer lease, plus all the extras, he wants his trophy down quick. And if he has to track he wants lots of blood. He ain't spending that kind of money for deer "meat".
> On a lot of ranches, if you draw blood, it's considered a dead deer whether you find it or not. Do you want to draw blood with a 300 mag or a 22 lr ?
> 
> EDIT. I ain't lookin fer an argument, just answering the mans ? BIGGRIN.


Amen--it's all about the percentages.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anything .264 and up that ends in mag is overkill for a TX whitetail, unless you are a good enough shot to make the long ones out to 400 over clear ground


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Its all about what you feel comfortable shooting. If you're going for the neck shot at 150 yards and have confidence in your rifle and your ability, go for it. Similarly, if you're going for the heart shot at 150 yards with a .338, thats OK too. Personally I shoot a 30.06 for several reasons among them are: 1) Ive always had good luck with it. 2) Its the rifle I'm most confident with. 3) The availability of a wide selection of ammo to choose from for the task at hand, Just to name a few. I shot a doe and a buck, Saturday morning, and both dropped right in their tracks without even a kick, and without shredding a bunch of meat. I think thats because of my experience with my particular set-up. I could probably have had the same results from a smaller caliber, but I choose my 30.06 because its my choice to make, and when given the choice I will take my "go-to" gun over any others.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Always ... always, look for the Jammer when you have a caliber question. Good man.

Ok ... your small caliber rifles are typically an "experts" gun and require a great deal of caution, the margin for error is large and ethically "questionable" to some. Another thing to think about is ammuntion cost and availability.

Why didn't you just title the thread, "*I shoot a small caliber weapon at ranges less than 100 yards and like it*" ... ?!?



THE JAMMER said:


> Not necessarily trying to be judgemental here, but it's shame that it doesn't seem you have much respect for the animals you hunt. I personally respect and cherish every one of them, and feel they deserve to be killed humanely and quickly.
> 
> Varmit bullets on deer just so you can have the thrill of tracking them while they suffer??
> 
> ...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

lucas_shane said:


> lets just start out by saying im not knocking any body and just curious !
> 
> why would you shoot a big bore for deer hunting ? i shot a 270 for yrs, and a 30-06. always ended up with a lot of shredded meat or a headless deer.
> 
> ...


You know I've taken several deer with a 22mag and a 22LR probly about 40 yrs ago and most were 'graveyard dead' but some ended up having to have their throats cut because the shot was off less than an inch. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say I've probly taken more deer than you've ever seen with everything from a Bow, snare to a 7mm mag and everything inbetween, I've NEVER blown a head off nor seen one and thats including 30+ yrs in the Taxidermist Processing buss, I have seen and heard more than you can imagine. I've seen huge deer taken with small cal and small deer taken with lrg cal, BUT have seen or heard of more deer lost with the methods you describe with both lrg and small calibers. Maybe when you loose a deer of a lifetime you will change your way of thinking, I will agree with you on shot placement, afterall you can kill the biggest Bull Elk that walks or even a Buffalo with a well placed shot from a 22mag. BTW today I shoot a 280Rem and I ALWAYS put it in the boiler room....WW


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess some people choose to use big bores because they like to have a cannon. Personally I have shot enough to be able to admit I don't like the punishment that they deal out. My go to gun has been a 270 but I have owned guns all the way up to a 300 Weatherby. I have switched to a Winchester 94 45 Colt run up to about 1800 fps with a 255 grain slug. I guess you can call that a big bore also. The reason why I have switched is I am only shooting open sights for the challenge. I don't trophy hunt really anymore so I can wait and pick the shots I want. If you are hunting for antlers I see nothing wrong with using a cannon as long as it doesn't have a muzzle break. I hate those things!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*ok i guess i'll play too.*

I hunt with the right tool for the job. I like to hunt deer and hogs with my bow, nothing like being up close. Sometimes I'll use my winchester 30-30 with open sights for quick shot and close range situations. Sometimes I'll hunt with my 7mm mag, I can guarantee if i make a good shot with it the animal is DEAD I have the ability to reach out and touch one at looooong range if i need it. sometimes i will use the 270. and i don't currently own a 30-06 but i am looking to purchase one right now thinking of a browning semi-auto. I have also used smaller guns 22-250, 223,243,22hornet, as well as others, I've hunted deer and pigs with my 12 guage and slugs. 
I use what I want when I want, they all get the job done if I do my part.
I'll never say 1 single gun is best for a certain type of hunting. I just love to hunt! I'll hunt with anything! I kill squirrels and birds with my slingshot but sometimes with my 22 or 410. he<L i've even threw my boomerang at birds and squirrels before never hit anything but its still hunting the way i feel like doing it at the time. I know my absolute favorite fishing is wading with corkys and topwaters for big trout , but thats not the only way to do it. for a change it sure is nice to hit the river with lights at night with double rigged split tail beetles every now and then.

Go ahead and stay stuck in the same rut using the same small caliber rifle if thats what makes you feel good, i just hope u dont get bored. Don't "make it get heated" by questioning others means and methods.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

I like to shoot a gun that makes blood hard to find because the deer is laying on top of it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> anything .264 and up that ends in mag is overkill


There's no such thing as overkill...dead is dead and it really doesn't matter what caliber rifle caused it to be dead as long as the ammo is legal.

TH


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Contradiction*



lucas_shane said:


> lets just start out by saying im not knocking any body and just curious !
> 
> why would you shoot a big bore for deer hunting ? i shot a 270 for yrs, and a 30-06. always ended up with a lot of shredded meat or a headless deer.
> 
> ...


I see a bit of contradiction here. "shredded meat or headless deer" but "it's all about shot placement". I submit you can use a cannon and if your shot placement is good you will not waste a bunch of "shredded meat". The bigger bores or magnums are handy for those time you may be off the blind, a windy day or any other situation where you may not get perfect shot placement. Those times call for "close enough", brought to you by big bores.

And, depends on if you are meat hunting (head is useless there) or horn hunting. I use from time to time my .338 (for fun or to see hog heads disappear), sometimes 30-06 but use my 6mm most of the time. Every one has its place and time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> There's no such thing as overkill...dead is dead and it really doesn't matter what caliber rifle caused it to be dead as long as the ammo is legal.
> 
> TH


kinda like catching perch with 50# braid, it works , but isn't necc.

learn to shoot straight consistently, the rest will follow.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, I am a very occassional deer hunter - mostly when it's cheap or free, and have been on two elk hunts, and would like to go on another. I have one centerfire rifle that I got at a super good price from a freind and have learned to shoot tolerably well. I do not reload, or spend a lot of time at the range punching holes in paper. Before I hunt I shoot to ensure my scope hasn't been knocked off zero and that I can still cover a five shot 200 yd group with my hand. Then I go hunting. I love my .300 Winnmag BAR. I don't have to have pinpoint accuracy, and I feel very comfortable with shots to around 250. If an animal does NOT die standing up when I shoot it (which would be the first) then I have a very good chance of putting another round into him before he goes far and he's going to leave a lot of blood on the ground either way. The recoil is fairly stout when shooting at targets but I've never felt it when shooting at an animal. 

That's why I shoot my deer rifle.

Use enough gun, not only for your game, but for your proficiency level and your expected conditions and if there's any doubt, go heavier, not lighter. Respect the animal you intend to kill.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Not necessarily trying to be judgemental here, but it's shame that it doesn't seem you have much respect for the animals you hunt. I personally respect and cherish every one of them, and feel they deserve to be killed humanely and quickly.
> 
> Varmit bullets on deer just so you can have the thrill of tracking them while they suffer??
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Guns are for girls. Little girls. Like 8 years old.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> for years I have felt bad for killing the deer too much. now that I'm older, and wiser, I really search out those marginal shots, with inadequate firepower. I was just so sick of taking out my cannon, and almost always getting full penetration with traditional loads for medium sized game. I finally realized that the true hunters look for a better way. And that better way is moving your feeder really close, and using a marginal rifle for the job.
> 
> ...


Win!


----------



## brokedown (Jul 31, 2010)

... so does this mean i have to quit using my truck now?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually, for deer, I use a fly rod with a hand tied, corn shaped fly. Anything else just isn't sporting.........:dance:


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

22 mag, rimfire are the best.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

*Means and Methods *

*Firearms *

*Game animals* and *game birds* may be hunted with any *legal* firearm, *EXCEPT*: 

white-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may *NOT* be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.
*shotguns* are the only legal *firearm* that may be used to hunt Eastern turkey during the *spring Eastern turkey season* (see *County Listing*). Rifles and handguns may not be used to hunt Eastern turkey.
pellet guns and other air guns are *NOT LEGAL*.
fully automatic firearms are *NOT LEGAL*.
firearms equipped with silencers or sound-suppressing devices are *NOT LEGAL*.
a shotgun is the only legal firearm for hunting migratory game birds (see *Definitions - Legal Shotgun*).
This does apply right, no rimfire???

df20


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> learn to shoot straight consistently, the rest will follow.


I'm happy just knowing that mine is bigger than yours.



TH


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

shot a jackrabbit at 75 yards with a 50 cal..... didnt see it so i figured we would just follow the blood trail...bad thing is all we saw was a little splat where he was standing and then there was nothing? never saw anymore trail or jack rabbit.. guess he got away maybe next time ill use a bigger gun so he doesnt get away..


----------



## brokedown (Jul 31, 2010)

no gun needed...landmines already out...


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

i have used rimfires when i was a young teen. 
ive NEVER had the chance to hunt property with BIG bucks. cant eat the horns but if he came by i would darn sure shoot it. i like the lil toys cause its what i like. let it be known i have never had to have a dog to track a deer and for that matter ive never been more than 5 or 10 yards. ive killed several with my truck but that makes it he!l to clean cause of all the bruised meat. 
2 of my unlces are taxidermist and a best friend of mine has a packer house. i can assure you that i have seen alot stuff. lol

years back i worked on a hunting preserve saw and visited with people from all walks of life. did some culling on the sitka does and some place i have pictures of 3 differant deer that literally has nothing but ears hanging on the head. those was shot with 7 mag. why for the heck of it and to see what it would do.

i guess if i was spending lots of money on a lease where there was long shots and big bucks and bug money im sure i would step up to a bigger caliber.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You shot deer's heads off with a .270 & 30-06? Wow.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

lucas_shane said:


> i have used rimfires when i was a young teen.
> ive NEVER had the chance to hunt property with BIG bucks. cant eat the horns but if he came by i would darn sure shoot it. i like the lil toys cause its what i like. let it be known i have never had to have a dog to track a deer and for that matter ive never been more than 5 or 10 yards. ive killed several with my truck but that makes it he!l to clean cause of all the bruised meat.
> 2 of my unlces are taxidermist and a best friend of mine has a packer house. i can assure you that i have seen alot stuff. lol
> 
> ...


Possibly the most impressive part of this whole thread...you have 700K in rep power, but very little regard for punctuation, proper word placement or spelling, and a weak sarcasm detector.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

tec said:


> You shot deer's heads off with a .270 & 30-06? Wow.


 yeah, but when you're using those heat seeking bullets that most people use out of a 270, anyone could do that.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*a new challenge*

thinking of not using a rifle anymore for deer dont want to shred any meat or blow their head off. i hate wasting meat and i love a challenge so i think i'm gonna start hunting with a baseball bat or hammer, i figure if i just sneak up on them hit em in the head that should do the trick.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I shoot a 7mm Mag, but my wife won't shoot it. I'm considering A Weatherby Vangaurd in 25-06 for her. Can't think of anything I want to shoot that won't fall with a well placed round from a 25-06.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I shoot a 7mm Mag, but my wife won't shoot it. I'm considering A Weatherby Vangaurd in 25-06 for her. Can't think of anything I want to shoot that won't fall with a well placed round from a 25-06.


from my experience, those synthetic stocks weatherby uses on their vanguards don't do a very good job at managing recoil. there is more to felt recoil than just the round.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> from my experience, those synthetic stocks weatherby uses on their vanguards don't do a very good job at managing recoil. there is more to felt recoil than just the round.


Thanks for the input, I'll keep in it mind. :brew:


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

saltwater_therapy said:


> thinking of not using a rifle anymore for deer dont want to shred any meat or blow their head off. i hate wasting meat and i love a challenge so i think i'm gonna start hunting with a baseball bat or hammer, i figure if i just sneak up on them hit em in the head that should do the trick.


Thats too easy, if thats the game, may as well go ahead and use a "big bore".
Me,...I think I'm gonna tie some antlers to my head and beat em at their own game.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> from my experience, those synthetic stocks weatherby uses on their vanguards don't do a very good job at managing recoil. there is more to felt recoil than just the round.


Really? I have the exact gun you mentioned in 308 and it's not bad at all. If it's that bad, don't shoot a rifle.

To the OP, I have shot a 300 Weatherby UltraMag or 45/70 WHY? Bc I have the right to shoot the dayum deer with any round that is legally acceptable-- That's why.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

this oughta work:






Fill yer tags in one fell swoop!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

brazman said:


> this oughta work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pattern! That would ruin someone's day!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Shoot, that'd ruin the whole party!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Really? I have the exact gun you mentioned in 308 and it's not bad at all. If it's that bad, don't shoot a rifle.
> 
> .


yes. Really.

I didn't say a vanguard in 25-06 kicks like a remington 300 ultra mag, but those stocks do not do a good job at mitigating felt recoil.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

i hunt with a 30-06 i have them all between a 223 and a 300wm. I have not killed a Good buck in three years. I get very excited when a big deer is in my sights thats what i am in it for. I can punch the **** out of paper do i feel i can break his neck at 200 yards no. I also am not crazy about deer meat i'll eat it. Now pigs i'll give them a ear plug and rather eat it that deer. 

With that being said, im in it for the horns and want it dead or a highlighted trail. I hope we have awnsered your question.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

lucas_shane said:


> years back i worked on a hunting preserve saw and visited with people from all walks of life. did some culling on the sitka does and some place i have pictures of 3 differant deer that literally has nothing but ears hanging on the head. those was shot with 7 mag. why for the heck of it and to see what it would do.
> 
> i guess if i was spending lots of money on a lease where there was long shots and big bucks and bug money im sure i would step up to a bigger caliber.


When I was 11 or 12 I shot a deer in the head, don't ask me why cuz I don't know how the bullet ended up there, what I do remember is brains, bug eye, 1 ear and listening to the deer bleating while waiting on my dad to get there to cut the deers throat and then watching, I'll never forget that cold morning in Mason...WW


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*25-06 ... the forgotten caliber*



sweenyite said:


> I shoot a 7mm Mag, but my wife won't shoot it. I'm considering A Weatherby Vangaurd in 25-06 for her. Can't think of anything I want to shoot that won't fall with a well placed round from a 25-06.


I love my 25-06, with such a wide range of ammo/ballistics, it can be a varmit gun or an efficient deer rifle. Look at the ballistics, very good long-range gun.

Low recoil, I can shoot it all day. I take mine to the range and plink with it for hours.

Actually just got it in Apr/May this year, but I've probably already put close to 400 rounds through it. Took it the range last weekend and while my daughter got used to her new .270, I had fun making cloverleafs and smiley faces at 100 yards. Finally found the rounds my gun really, really likes and it is amazing the accuracy/ballistics.

Now, see what your arm feels like after shooting 30 rounds of your 7mmMag or 30-06.

The ONLY drawback I've found is that I have to go to a larger store like BPS or Cabela's to get the variety of ammunition, some stores don't carry 25-06's at all!


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> for years I have felt bad for killing the deer too much. now that I'm older, and wiser, I really search out those marginal shots, with inadequate firepower. I was just so sick of taking out my cannon, and almost always getting full penetration with traditional loads for medium sized game. I finally realized that the true hunters look for a better way. And that better way is moving your feeder really close, and using a marginal rifle for the job.
> 
> ...


 dude all this smack u talk about a REAL MAN and in the same discusion you speak of nothing but firearms. If your so bad go buy a bow better yet by the way you talk how about a good smooth rock for your sling shot. and not a whole bag either JUST ONE. git rid if the feeder and go call some ducks hot shot!!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

duck_slayer89 said:


> dude all this smack u talk about a REAL MAN and in the same discusion you speak of nothing but firearms. If your so bad go buy a bow better yet by the way you talk how about a good smooth rock for your sling shot. and not a whole bag either JUST ONE. git rid if the feeder and go call some ducks hot shot!!!


I'll show you a real man!

last year I was hunting with my friends, and we put a whole bunch of c'mere deer out and some corn too, and we killed two does with our gamo pellet guns. I shot mine in the eye at 53 yards, but my buddy didn't get a good shot the first time, and had to shoot his a couple more times....and then had to cut her throat. but I'll be damned if anyone tells me that you have to shoot one of those monster rifles like a .243 or .270 to kill a little 'ol deer!


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I personally shoot a 7mm STW for two reasons...It shoots well to a very long distance, and it will put down anything I want to hunt with it....I have one rifle that i use for deer, hogs, elk, nalgai, and whatever else including coyotes....I think it you shoot it well than thats what you should shoot...good shooters are better than different calibers any day....Been a few times to the king ranch and you cant kill any animal there with less than a .300 cal.....just keeps the bad shots from running away and suffering too long....one drop of blood and you pay either way...oh well just my two cent.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

what the hell is wrong with me shooting a .50cal BMG?????


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Kyle,

Like Ronald Reagan once said, "There you go again." No one is saying that a deer CAN"T be killed with a smaller caliber/gun. It's just a matter of respect for the animals and more importantly, for our sport.

First of all I believe you broke the law shooting a deer with a pellet gun. That aside, we all have to remember that in these "politically correct" times we have to be careful about how me experience and talk about our sport. The "anti's" are out there just watching for things like this.

Can you imagine the story tomorrow morning on ABC, CBS, NBC:

Texas hunters profess the excitement of shooting deer with small guns so they can just wound them and experience the thrill of tracking them while the deer bleed and suffer. They also said that after shooting them several times with their small guns (pellet guns actually) that they had to finish them off by cutting their throats. Anyone remember Daniel Pearl???

I'm just saying we need to do everything we can to protect our sport. Health care, taking over the banks, and the auto companies were just the first step. You don't think guns/hunting might not be on the schedule???

"I"ll show you a real man!" ????? Pellet gun for deer????

C'mon,

THE JAMMER


Kyle 1974 said:


> I'll show you a real man!
> 
> last year I was hunting with my friends, and we put a whole bunch of c'mere deer out and some corn too, and we killed two does with our gamo pellet guns. I shot mine in the eye at 53 yards, but my buddy didn't get a good shot the first time, and had to shoot his a couple more times....and then had to cut her throat. but I'll be damned if anyone tells me that you have to shoot one of those monster rifles like a .243 or .270 to kill a little 'ol deer!


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> what the hell is wrong with me shooting a .50cal BMG?????


That should get the ol job done for darn sure !


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Jammer, I believe there was a serious amount of sarcasm in Kyle's post. LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WillfishforFood said:


> Been a few times to the king ranch and you cant kill any animal there with less than a .300 cal.....just keeps the bad shots from running away and suffering too long....one drop of blood and you pay either way...oh well just my two cent.


 I had a chance to hunt a S.Texas ranch on a cull hunt. Didn't cost me anything so heck yeah. This ranch had a minimum caliber rule of 25.06 or better and you had better be able to shoot fairly well or you weren't going to hunt. Everyone was qualified at their. range before hunting. A couple of yrs. later my employer supplied a trophy hunt on another S.Texas ranch near Carrizo Springs. Same deal, you had to shoot before you could hunt. A fellow there with his 2 sons qualified very well with (2) 22-250 and (1).243.. When I left that ranch Sunday night, the had a NEW minimum caliber rule in place as well. These fellows had all 3 lost deer. The guides even brought videos back to lodge to study the "kill" shots.... 1 of the shots was a little off but definitely in the kill zone. The other 2 were right in the boiler room. I myself would have been satisfied making either of the 3 shots. My point being that yes maybe it is possible to have a little overkill. However, I believe it is much more of a possibility to have underkill. Before you start hammering me about how dead your .22-250 or .243 deer are, I used a 243 for many years. I had 2 losses on hill country deer. One on a bruiser E.Texas deer. I switched to a .270 and haven't had a loss since(15yrs.) Coincidence? Maybe, but I'm not going back. I know if i do my part, deer will not be lost. Those hunters on that ranch in Carrizo Springs did their part, but didn't get their deer until the buzzards showed them where they were. The neighbors tracking dogs were of little help since it was a misty weekend. .. just some thoughts....


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok, someone help me get this hook out of my mouth.

THE JAMMER



Pablo said:


> Jammer, I believe there was a serious amount of sarcasm in Kyle's post. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Encinal said:


> I like to shoot a gun that makes blood hard to find because the deer is laying on top of it.


Me too!


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, and so are bows. After harvesting the cape buffalo a couple of years ago with a custom made Bowie knife, I switched my hunting tactics so that once again it would be a challenge. I now hunt with nothing but a belt......... a black belt in Brazilian Jujitsu to be exact. 
On opening weekend I harvested a buck and a doe. The doe was submitted with a rear naked choke and I took the buck out with a guillotine. Of course I softened them both up with a few inside leg kicks before I went in for the kill.
Gun powder and lead are overrated!



Chase This! said:


> Guns are for girls. Little girls. Like 8 years old.


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'll show you a real man!
> 
> last year I was hunting with my friends, and we put a whole bunch of c'mere deer out and some corn too, and we killed two does with our gamo pellet guns. I shot mine in the eye at 53 yards, but my buddy didn't get a good shot the first time, and had to shoot his a couple more times....and then had to cut her throat. but I'll be damned if anyone tells me that you have to shoot one of those monster rifles like a .243 or .270 to kill a little 'ol deer!


 wooooow!!!! First i think the only trace of man in this entire post is the three letters just in front of the exclamation point at the very top. 
Next if your bored enough to even exercising the thought of shooting a deer with a pellet gun you've got entirely to much time on your hands GO GET A JOB.
ALSO as i said get rid of the feeder. Let me start by confirming i am in no way shape or form against texas style deer hunting. i killed lots of deer as a kid and loved it, then i grew up an can only afford one habbit. 
WITH that said if i feed a horse everyday in the same spot no matter how big the pasture at that time of the day hes coming to the bucket he doesnt need to graze. now in texas thats just what we have and we have to work with it. ONCE again not agains tx deer hunting. I aslo know that 90% of our feeder hunters would love a chance to stalk deer for miles in dakota. its far away expensive and not near as family framed as our convintional leases here in tx. 
BUT its the guys like you that git to me not as a deer hunter.
c'mere deer even advertises itself as the working mans scouting tool.
dont think your hurting for scout time next time you finish the full collection of dragon ball-z, go walk around and leave the pellet gun by the front door for stray dogs like its intended.
I honestly think for the first time in my life i can say with all sincerity. I REALLY HOPE THIS GUY NEVER BRINGS A KID HUNTIN.
and just a note on the side i shoot coyotes with a .243 not exactly a MONSTER RIFLE.

Christ almighty, it's like I'm
sittin' here playing cards with
my brother's kids or somethin'


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Like Ronald Reagan once said, "There you go again." No one is saying that a deer CAN"T be killed with a smaller caliber/gun. It's just a matter of respect for the animals and more importantly, for our sport.
> 
> ...


 As an outdoor community/discussion forum i think (unlike other sites where the report abuse button is focussed on language, insulting photos, etc). ours should be to automaticaly send the post quote questioned to all active members that frequent the forum area with two vote decission buttons KEEP MEMBER and DELETE MEMBER. that is open for a certain amount of time.
I know my opinion is just one of many but i feel like guys like Kyle are the kind certain to make websites like this our last connection to hunting.
and i would love to be able to take a vote towards limiting there publicity.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've lost 3 deer in over 40 years of hunting.
1st was with a 243 at 75 yards - no blood whatsoever - which is why I moved up to a larger gun. I wanted massive exit wounds.

2nd was with a 30-06 at 100 yards - I jerked the trigger and gut shot the deer - lost the trail after about 30 yards - looked for that deer for over 8 hours - he was found 3 months later 1/2 mile away from our primary search area. He had circled back around us.

3rd was with an arrow at 22 yards - hit a mule deer square in the shoulder, recovered the arrow - soaked to the nock with blood - tracked that deer over a mile with blood coming out both sides - never found him.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placement.

It's all about shot placemen


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> what the hell is wrong with me shooting a .50cal BMG?????


Talk about knock down!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Talk about knock down!


you'd be surprised...we shot a blackbuck doe (i know, i know) using this round (FMJ) couldn't believe at 500 yards, that bullet is traveling so fast, it went right through her leaving a hole the size of a .243.....

then we blew up water jugs at 800 yards...that was fun!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

much recoil?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> much recoil?


not anything worse than my .270, the client had it custom built, it's got a great recoil pad which i believe was spring operated and break on the business end of it....i really didn't want to shoot it as i'm a little smaller in frame, but i had to at least squeeze one round off....it was awesome!

i wanted one till i heard the price tag. :headknock


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It would be awesome on squirrels...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> It would be awesome on squirrels...


should have seen what happened to the jackrabbits later on in the evening...

the way we are setup, on top of a hill, you can see a main road that cuts through one of our fields...we corned it up for rabbits, sure enough, a few came out....couple of adjustments on the tac scope, lets just say 1 wasn't hopping any longer. LOL


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I like my 30-30. I don't shoot anything over 100yrds either.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I better get these lines back out...

probably won't be back for a while... going to the lease this weekend, and my wife picked me up some of those super ballistic pellets PBA ammo from Wal mart while she was buying some diapers for the kids... they're a lot faster than normal lead pellets, and once I get my C'Mere deer out with some corn, I'm gonna lay the smack down on some critters!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> you'd be surprised...we shot a blackbuck doe (i know, i know) using this round (FMJ) couldn't believe at 500 yards, that bullet is traveling so fast, it went right through her leaving a hole the size of a .243.....
> 
> then we blew up water jugs at 800 yards...that was fun!


If you're hunting your Hobson place...don't shoot to the east!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I better get these lines back out...
> 
> probably won't be back for a while... going to the lease this weekend, and my wife picked me up some of those super ballistic pellets PBA ammo from Wal mart while she was buying some diapers for the kids... they're a lot faster than normal lead pellets, and once I get my C'Mere deer out with some corn, I'm gonna lay the smack down on some critters!


 plenty of teasers in your spread. lol....


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

I shoot a .270 no problems. My buddy shot a doe this weekend with a 30-06 and had an exit hole big enough for a baseball to go thru........


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jimk said:


> If you're hunting your Hobson place...don't shoot to the east!


LOL...you are safe my friend...guiding in Pearsall again this weekend. :biggrin::cheers:

good luck to you this weekend!


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I was always told that bad marksman try to compensate with big calibers.

We don't track deer because we shoot them through the neck. I never understand why somebody would want to blow a hole through the lungs and then track it. Is it because they're a bad shot? I genuinely don't understand the mentality.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*WHAT A CROCK!!!!*

THE JAMMER



JesseTX said:


> I was always told that bad marksman try to compensate with big calibers.
> 
> We don't track deer because we shoot them through the neck. I never understand why somebody would want to blow a hole through the lungs and then track it. Is it because they're a bad shot? I genuinely don't understand the mentality.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

read any hunting forum across the country from moose to elk to deer and a 270 is always mentioned as a go-to. 

Not talking 5-600yd hail mary shots, but it is plenty for a little Tx whitetail


----------

